

The Hidden History of Phlogiston (2010) [pdf] - benbreen
http://www.hyle.org/journal/issues/16-2/chang.pdf

======
benbreen
Spun off from the discussion in this thread about empiricism and the history
of science/medicine:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509271)

Some basic background on what Thomas Kuhn would have called the "phlogiston
paradigm":
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlogiston_theory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlogiston_theory)

